# Too big time spent waiting for IO while using HDD.

## qQsh

When i am accessing hard drive (for example, moving files) i got this in `top`: [ Cpu(s):  2.0% us,  4.0% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id, 94.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si ] and my system starts working too slow (sometimes mouse is lagging too). "wa" means "Time spent waiting for IO".

With knoppix-livecd on same computer i don`t have this issue becouse my "wa time" was no more than 30. My chipset is nforce2, which is enabled in kernel. DMA is also enabled. I got this problem with all newest kernels for last two-three years. Mboard is epox-8rda3i.

At this time i got kernel linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

My kernel config - http://pastebin.ca/219813

```
# hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Maxtor 6Y080L0

        Serial Number:      Y22EBR6E

        Firmware Revision:  YAR41BW0

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  160086528

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       78167 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       81964 MBytes (81 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 0

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0000)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 192, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

                Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

Please help me solving this! Thanks.

----------

## Mad Merlin

Your system should not be slower simply because you have a high "wa" time, if you run something strictly CPU intensive (like grep aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa /dev/urandom) while running something else disk intensive, you should see 0 "wa" and high CPU usage for grep, as "wa" time is essentially idle time and is treated so by the kernel.

It could be that some of your devices aren't cooperating and you're missing IRQs or something similar, is there anything interesting printed to dmesg?

----------

## qQsh

Thank you for reply.

There is my dmesg:

```
$ dmesg

iver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV17 Board, Chip Rev A5 (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f910

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf955, set palette = c00cf9da

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 b103

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

      Display is GTF capable

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 96 kHz, clk = 250 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0900000, using 24576k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

usbcore: registered new driver ub

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.56.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe081a000, 00:80:1e:14:39:87, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

dmfe: Davicom DM9xxx net driver, version 1.36.4 (2002-01-17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

eth1: Davicom DM9102 at pci0000:01:07.0, 00:80:ad:04:f3:2d, irq 17.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-52327S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset hcs_params 0x102486 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=4 !ppc ports=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset portroute 0 0 1 1 1 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset hcc_params a086 caching frame 256/512/1024 park

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: supports USB remote wakeup

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 18, io mem 0xe4003000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset command 080b02 park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-shal3r ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.2

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 3 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 19, io mem 0xe4001000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: resetting from state 'reset', control = 0x600

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: control 0x683 RWE RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: intrenable 0x8000000a MIE RD WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: hcca frame #0003

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.a 01000203 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=3(3)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-shal3r ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.0

usb usb2: uevent

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 2-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 3 low speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 3 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCG] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 20, io mem 0xe4002000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: resetting from state 'reset', control = 0x600

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: control 0x683 RWE RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: intrstatus 0x00000044 RHSC SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: intrenable 0x8000000a MIE RD WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: hcca frame #0003

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.a 01000203 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=3(3)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.18-shal3r ohci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.1

usb usb3: uevent

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 4 low speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 4 status 003402 POWER OWNER sig=k CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: suspend root hub

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 3-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 3-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 3-1: default language 0x0409

usb 3-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-1: Product: HID compliant keyboard

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

usb 3-1: uevent

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-1:1.0: uevent

usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 3-1:1.1: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 3-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 3-2: default language 0x0409

usb 3-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-2: Product: Basic Optical Mouse

usb 3-2: Manufacturer: Microsoft

usb 3-2: uevent

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-2:1.0: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbhid 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Logitech HID compliant keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech HID compliant keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1

usbhid 3-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 3-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Logitech HID compliant keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech HID compliant keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1

usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.1-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5040

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

ALSA device list:

  #0: SB Live 5.1 Dell OEM [SB0220] (rev.10, serial:0x80661102) at 0xd800, irq 21

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

ReiserFS: hda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda1: journal params: device hda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda1: checking transaction log (hda1)

ReiserFS: hda1: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

ReiserFS: hda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda2: journal params: device hda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda2: checking transaction log (hda2)

ReiserFS: hda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT 2006

process `named' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Adding 888184k swap on /swapfile.  Priority:-1 extents:14167 across:9693804k

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 204 bytes per conntrack

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode

NAT: no longer support implicit source local NAT

NAT: packet src 193.108.185.123 -> dst 140.211.166.170

```

----------

## Mad Merlin

Doesn't look like there's anything pertinent in dmesg, what happens if you try the scenario I described above?

----------

## qQsh

yes, "grep aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa /dev/urandom" gives me [ Cpu(s): 50.9% us, 47.2% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  1.9% si ]

What more can i try?

----------

## Mad Merlin

Hmm, my suspicion is still dodgy IRQs, I can't think of anything else that would make a hardware cursor stop responding. You could try removing devices until it doesn't do it any more. The other possibility is faulty hardware, this one is usually only fixed by buying new (better) hardware and/or complaining to whoever you bought it from.

You could try a memtest, most live cds (including the Gentoo live cd) includes it as a boot option.

----------

## dj_farid

Are you using a SATA or PATA disk?

I have read about the exact same problem with SATA disks and nForce.

Some kind of incompability.

Also if it is a SATA disk and you have it jumpered for SATA2, and your board is only SATA1, you could have similar effects.

This is all something that I have read somewhere in the last days while shopping for a new harddrive.

Maybe this can point you to the right direction, as I don't know more.

----------

## qQsh

I am using PATA disk.

I have changed motherboard and hard disk (same model, but new) without any effect.

Is there any other way to see IRQ conflicts without disabling devices?

----------

## Mad Merlin

You can try 

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

----------

## qQsh

Is everything ok there?

```
$ cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   71164697    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  8:          2    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 14:    1272661    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:     612964    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 16:    5739509   IO-APIC-level  eth0

 17:    6106403   IO-APIC-level  eth1, nvidia

 18:          7   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd:usb1

 19:          0   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd:usb2

 20:     382701   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd:usb3

 21:      48388   IO-APIC-level  EMU10K1

NMI:          0

LOC:   71161580

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

----------

## Mad Merlin

 *qQsh wrote:*   

> Is everything ok there?
> 
> ```
> $ cat /proc/interrupts
> 
> ...

 

Seems fine to me.

----------

## qQsh

Memtest also do not report anything.

What more can i try? I really need to fix this.

----------

## qQsh

What means that?

```
NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround
```

----------

## Mad Merlin

 *qQsh wrote:*   

> What means that?
> 
> ```
> NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
> 
> ...

 

I always see the first message, and the second message I see on my Nforce 4 based system as well, which is running smoothly. I wouldn't worry too much about either.

----------

## dj_farid

Have you playes around with hdparm?

Maybe "hdparm -u1" could do some good?

My server had one ata100 disk running with the ata33 controller on the mainboard. I constantly had top reporting 14% wa, and up. It never went below 14%.

Today I added another disk and an ata133 controller card. Top reported wa to be a lot less after this change. Around 4% when having rTorrent download stuff.

After tweaking hdparm it is now reporting to be around 0%.

The server also feels a lot more responsive now.

The server is a P3, but my workstation is a nForce2 based board just like yours. I have the same messages reported when booting. I guess it is not a problem.

----------

## qQsh

It seems like hdparm -u1 helps a bit.

But i think it is problem. When somethink is reading from HDD it looks like CPU is loaded too. KDE`s "System monitor" always shows full red line at CPU load (with "red" kde  system monitor means "kernel"). First time Firefox startup takes about 6 seconds (my PC is AMD Barton 3200+, 512MB DDR400) and second - 2 seconds. On old 900Mhz P3 computer with WindowsXP, firefox startup takes max 2 seconds. And there is same problem with everything. When i read somethink from HDD, i got weird lags. When system starts to swap anything, my mouse freezes for some seconds.

Reading speed seems to be ok:

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2016 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1007.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.68 MB/sec
```

----------

## knobbo

I've had the same problem. Let me guess: Your hard disk is pretty full, and since you're using reiserfs, it's become awfully fragmented. Reiserfs is optimized for lots of small files on not-nearly-full partitions. Go for ext3 instead  :Smile: 

----------

## dj_farid

 *knobbo wrote:*   

> I've had the same problem. Let me guess: Your hard disk is pretty full, and since you're using reiserfs, it's become awfully fragmented. Reiserfs is optimized for lots of small files on not-nearly-full partitions. Go for ext3 instead 

 

I can confirm what you are saying. I just noticed that "wo" dropped quite a bit after freeing up some space on my ReiserFS drives, and the disks feels faster.

Thanks for the tips Knobbo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## qQsh

There is no big difference if partition is near full or half full. Same with my ext3 partition.

----------

